# on a moonlit summer night



## Encolpius

Dear foreros, I wonder how you would say: *on a moonlit summer night* in other languages you speak. Thanks. Enco
PS: on - I mean when, so e.g. in stence we first met on a moonlit summer night

*Hungarian*: egy holdfényes nyári éjszakán


----------



## Armas

Finnish: kuutamoisena kesäyönä


----------



## Circunflejo

In Spanish it would be _en una noche veraniega de/con luna_ but it's rare. Less rare would be _en una noche veraniega de/con luna llena _(on a full moon summer night).


----------



## Encolpius

Yes, I have the feeling it is rare and not natural to use moonlit in more languages.


----------



## apmoy70

Grrek: 

*«Στο φεγγαρόφωτο μιας καλοκαιρινής νύχτας»* [stɔ feŋ.ɡaˈɾɔ.fɔ.tɔ mɲas ka.lɔ.ce.ɾiˈnis ˈnix.tas]


----------



## jazyk

There is an adjective in Portuguese for moonlit, enluarado, from lua, moon, so we could say numa/em uma noite enluarada de verão.


----------



## AndrasBP

*Russian*:

лунной летней ночью (Instrumental case of "лунная летняя ночь")


----------



## Encolpius

And how about:  одной  лунной летней ночью


----------



## LeBro

I would say "mehtaplı bir yaz gecesinde" in Turkish.


----------



## Awwal12

Encolpius said:


> And how about:  одной  лунной летней ночью


It will do as well - when we speak about large time intervals likely including many moonlit summer nights, on one of which something happened. That's close (but not identical) to "once on a moonlit summer night" ("однажды лунной летней ночью").
Cf. the idiomatic expression "в один прекрасный день" (lit. "in one beautiful day"), pretty close to the English "one fine day".


----------



## kimko_379

In Japanese, it must be "natsu (summer) no (of) tsuki-yo (moonnight) ni (on)".   Or you could say also "tsuki no kagayaku (when moon is shining) natsu no yoru ni".


----------



## Encolpius

Awwal12 said:


> It will do as well - when we speak about large time intervals likely including many moonlit summer nights, on one of which something happened. That's close (but not identical) to "once on a moonlit summer night" ("однажды лунной летней ночью").
> Cf. the idiomatic expression "в один прекрасный день" (lit. "in one beautiful day"), pretty close to the English "one fine day".



I was asking because "one" is necessary in Czech. So it works in a different way in Russian. But that's another topic.


----------



## Encolpius

kimko_379 said:


> In Japanese, it must be "natsu (summer) no (of) tsuki-yo (moonnight) ni (on)".   Or you could say also "tsuki no kagayaku (when moon is shining) natsu no yoru ni".



Good morning Kimko and thanks for your cooperation. Would you please write the sentence in Kanji as well. But you are completely right I prefer it in Romanji so I can see how to say it.


----------



## AndrasBP

Encolpius said:


> I was asking because "one" is necessary in Czech.


Would you mind posting the Czech version?


----------



## kimko_379

Encolpius said:


> Good morning Kimko and thanks for your cooperation. Would you please write the sentence in Kanji as well. But you are completely right I prefer it in Romanji so I can see how to say it.


Excuse me:  it's Roma-ji.
「夏の月夜に。」と「月の輝く夏の夜に。」　ーー　です。


----------



## Encolpius

AndrasBP said:


> Would you mind posting the Czech version?



Oh, no, I would wait for natives.


----------



## Penyafort

In poetic Catalan, you could say: 

_*en una enllunada nit d'estiu*_​​What most people would commonly say, though:

_*en una nit d'estiu il·luminada per la lluna*_​


----------



## AndrasBP

*Lithuanian*:

*mėnulio apšviestą vasaros naktį*

mėnulio - genitive of "mėnulis" (= moon)
apšviestą - accusative of "apšviesta" (= lit, feminine singular)
vasaros - genitive of "vasara" (= summer)
naktį - accusative of "naktis" (= night)


----------



## apmoy70

apmoy70 said:


> Grrek:
> 
> *«Στο φεγγαρόφωτο μιας καλοκαιρινής νύχτας»* [stɔ feŋ.ɡaˈɾɔ.fɔ.tɔ mɲas ka.lɔ.ce.ɾiˈnis ˈnix.tas]


Apologies for quoting myself, but I think the following expression, better fits Encolpius' question:
*«Σε μια φεγγαρόλουστη καλοκαιρινή νύχτα»* [se mɲa feŋ.ɡaˈɾɔ.lu.sti ka.lɔ.ce.ɾiˈni ˈni.xta].

The adjective is *«φεγγαρόλουστος, -στη, -στο»* [feŋ.ɡaˈɾɔ.lu.stɔs] (masc.), [feŋ.ɡaˈɾɔ.lu.sti] (fem.), [feŋ.ɡaˈɾɔ.lu.stɔ] (neut.) --> _moonlight-bathed_ < *«φεγγάρι»* [feŋˈɡa.ɾi] (neut.) + ancient v. *«λούω» loúō*


----------



## momai

Arabic: في ليلة صيفية مقمرة fee laylaten Sayfiyaten muqmirah


----------



## Hazel *

In French I would say: *durant une nuit d'été au clair de lune.*


----------



## Olaszinhok

*In Italian*:
It’s similar to French:
*In una notte d’estate al chiaro di luna.*


----------



## nimak

In *Macedonian* it would be:

*(во) една летна месечева ноќ* ((vo) edna létna meséčeva nóḱ)
lit. (in) one summerADJ moonlitADJ nightF


*месечева* (meséčeva) adj.f. = _"Moon's", "lunar", "moonlit"..._
*Месечина* (Meséčina) f. = _"Moon"_


----------



## Welsh_Sion

*Welsh

Ar un nos olau leuad hafaidd/yn yr haf*
On one night light moon summery/in the summer

*hafaidd* (adj.) 'summery' (rather poetical)
*yn yr haf* (prep. phr.) 'in summer' (more usual in ordinary speech)


----------



## Encolpius

moonlit is olau leuad - so "light + moon" -- interesting word order, reminds me of Vietnamese


----------



## Encolpius

AndrasBP said:


> *Lithuanian*:  *mėnulio apšviestą vasaros naktį*
> mėnulio - genitive of "mėnulis" (= moon)
> apšviestą - accusative of "apšviesta" (= lit, feminine singular)
> vasaros - genitive of "vasara" (= summer)
> naktį - accusative of "naktis" (= night)



Good morning, it all reminds me of  the Russian sentence, I mean, the accusative and gentives. Do you think it is just a coindicdence?


----------



## Welsh_Sion

Encolpius said:


> moonlit is olau leuad - so "light + moon" -- interesting word order, reminds me of Vietnamese



This is because our preferred ('normal') word order is Verb Subject (Adjective) Object. (And just to confuse you a little: 'light' is actually *golau* not *olau *and 'moon' is *lleuad *not *leuad*!)


----------



## Encolpius

AndrasBP said:


> There are no accusatives or genitives in the Russian sentence I posted. What do you mean?
> For time adverbials like *утром, вечером, весной, зимой* (Instrumental case), Lithuanian uses the Accusative.



Opps, really. Sorry.


----------



## Awwal12

Yes. The instrumental forms in Russian must be coming from the third usage of the instrumental case - as general prolative (cf. бежать лесом, идти трудной дорогой, and also поехать поездом, отправить письмо почтой etc.).


----------



## Nizo

One option in Esperanto: *en lunluma somernokto*


----------

